# Kontiki 615. Drivers seat battery ?



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ok sorry again for yet another question
Currently on the first outing of the year and today discovered what I assume is battery connections under the drivers seat
Can anyone confirm this and what size battery could be fitted
Have tried to get a picture but don’t think David Bailey wiill be fearing for his career 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

From what I understand there should be two batteries fitted to that model - one under each front seat - I presume there is one under the passenger seat.

:nerd:


----------



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Keith thanks for the response 
There is a leisure battery under the floor in front of the habitation door but the passenger seat just has an empty space underneath


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours came with just one battery under the driver’s seat.......

We now have two, one under each seat....,

Sizing is critical particularly as regards height due to potential for seat springs to touch - so measure VERY carefully, with seat occupied by the heaviest person likely, otherwise a hot bot and fire could be the outcome.

I have never heard or read of one being under the floor, can you give me a clue where, as mine could potentially have three ! I doubt that though as without the under the drivers seat one connected the circuits were dead. But it would be good to know.

Ours is a 2003 one and we got it in 2005 and LOVE IT.

Fitting under the seat is a burger as the seat has to be removed, which means disconnecting the handbrake and the torque values are very important. I have them somewhere but it could take a while to find them if needed.....


----------



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ah I guess they must have changed the design of the van a little. I’ve got a 2005 and I couldn’t miss the main leisure battery but didn’t realise the possibility of adding another. I think I will definitely get it added so thanks again for great advice about height as it’s something I’m pretty new too
Have again taken a couple of pics showing the main leisure battery. Thanks. Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, no compartment there on ours, smooth floor all the way back to the rear access hatch to the pump and dump valve for the Truma.

As you say, they obviously changed things a little.

I can see no reason why you should not install a second leisure battery under the driver's seat as I said, just be VERY aware of the maximum size that could fit. Remember also that it is recommended to only fit batteries as pairs ie two at the same time as, otherwise, the older one will drag a new one down to it's state rapidly - shortening the life of the new battery.

If you do decide to do that, we found Tanya Batteries very helpful, I gave them the maximum size possible and they gave me alternatives that would, and did, fit.

https://www.tayna.co.uk/leisure-batteries/

Delivered the following day at an unbeatable price IMO.


----------



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Fabulous thanks for the advice and will certainly give them a try. The leisure battery was in the van when we got it so will get a pair as recommended. I’ve now discovered a small leak from the water pump so have another small job on the list. Glad I spotted it now rather than if it got worse


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I fitted two 125ah batteries under the drivers seat of my 07 relay, see thread and link to pictures in my signature.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve1970 said:


> Fabulous thanks for the advice and will certainly give them a try. The leisure battery was in the van when we got it so will get a pair as recommended. I've now discovered a small leak from the water pump so have *another small job on the list*. Glad I spotted it now rather than if it got worse


Is this where we say "Cue Flanders and Swann"


----------



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Is this where we say “Cue Flanders and Swann”

Ha ha. Never heard that before but certainly funny and very true if this weekend is anything to go by

Arrived home now armed with a list of things to sort before the next outing.


----------



## Steve1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I fitted two 125ah batteries under the drivers seat of my 07 relay, see thread and link to pictures in my signature.


Brilliant will have a read of that Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There 2as some wiring in the way but there was enough spare to move it out of the way.

My link is a bit dodgy, but I should get my laptop back on Friday so I'll make it proper then.


----------

